# Jericho - anyone still watching?



## Banshee16 (Mar 15, 2007)

I've begun getting into Jericho....I guess shortly before their break...but I haven't seen any posts about it since the break.  Has anyone been following it since then?  Has there been any word on whether it's been renewed?

Banshee


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 15, 2007)

Taped it tonight. I only tape shows that I want to watch uninterrrupted (and skip commercials).


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 15, 2007)

I still watch it, and find it's better now than at the beginning. The last bunch of episodes (especially after the mid-season break) have all been quite good, IMO. I especially like hearing about what it's like in the 'outside world', and the show's been quite accomodating on that recently.

No idea if it's been renewed or not.


----------



## xmanii (Mar 15, 2007)

Been wanting to watch it, but I hear mixed reviews about it, and making the time for it.

*ponders*


----------



## Umbran (Mar 15, 2007)

After the first two episodes, it dropped onto my "If the show continues, maybe I'll look at it when it comes around to DVD" category.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 15, 2007)

It dropped of my radar just before their mid-season break, and I was a little slow to back into it. I did watch last nights episode and I thought it was pretty good. When the marines rolled into town I turned to my wife and told her "yeah that's not good". And it is just me or is the new mayor just a complete idiot.


----------



## Jamdin (Mar 15, 2007)

I haven't missed an episode yet of _Jerich_ but I haven't heard if it's been renewed or not yet.


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 15, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> And it is just me or is the new mayor just a complete idiot.



No, it's not just you. 

The show has taken great efforts in portraying him as such right from the get-go.


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 15, 2007)

Last nights episode was the best in the new season so far. Lots of action, and I liked how they got a freakin tank out the deal.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 15, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> No, it's not just you.
> 
> The show has taken great efforts in portraying him as such right from the get-go.





He seems to go to great lengths to prove it this episode. He complaining about not having enough supplies to last through the winter and kicking the last to arrive to Jericho out to fend for themselves. Yet gives half of their supplies to the marines without considering or asking the other townsfolk.


----------



## MojoGM (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm still watching, and I really like it.  I have this past episode TIVO'd, but have not watch it yet.

The show has been getting better as you find out what is going on outside the town.


----------



## sydbar (Mar 15, 2007)

I still watch and love it.  Now that we are finding out more about the rest of the US, the show is really getting good.  As for the mayor, he is an idiot, but he will do almost anything to keep the people from disliking him, at least in part because he is enjoying the power, and the fact that he is important.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 15, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> And it is just me or is the new mayor just a complete idiot.



Gawd, I hope Gray's an idiot.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 15, 2007)

sydbar said:
			
		

> and the fact that he is important.



To the series' plot, yeah. We need a neutral evil guy who's out for himself and whatever glory he seeks.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 16, 2007)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> I haven't missed an episode yet of _Jerich_ but I haven't heard if it's been renewed or not yet.




I don't watch Jericho anymore (stopped about four or five eps in), but I doubt anything will be announced until the upfronts in late May.  Usually, only shows that are significant hits (for example, Heroes) have their renewals confirmed before then.

Sometimes you can get an idea before the upfronts if a show is likely to be renewed or cancelled, based on how the network treats the show.  For example, I would say Studio 60 is highly likely to be cancelled, based on the extended hiatus, rapidly falling ratings, as well as industry reaction to the series and the way some of the cast have talked about the show.  In contrast, I'd say Jericho has a pretty decent shot at being picked up for a second season - ratings are decent, and CBS has maintained, and maybe even increased, the advertising budget.  There seems to be a fairly positive buzz surrounding the show right now.

[EDIT] I did a little more research, and while ratings are waning, there are a couple of mitigating circumstances I don't think CBS would ignore.  First, it's going opposite American Idol.  Second, the long hiatus definitely hurt ratings... but that was an experiment by CBS.  Also, an interesting observation I read was that Lost moving to 10pm actually hurt ratings a bit as well - genre shows generally help each other out, even across networks.  Unfortunately, I do think all of that puts Jericho more solidly into the "On The Bubble" category - which basically means it's even money whether it gets renewed or not.  Even so, I think I'd still wager it will get picked up.  It might not make it to a third season, but I can't imagine CBS would cancel it outright - they're more likely to try it in a new timeslot, and maybe order a half-season to see if ratings pick up.


----------



## Banshee16 (Mar 16, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> It might not make it to a third season, but I can't imagine CBS would cancel it outright - they're more likely to try it in a new timeslot, and maybe order a half-season to see if ratings pick up.




The time slot is definitely a difficulty....I missed the first part of the season, and even have difficulties now, because it's hard to find it at a time when I get home, that I can watch it.  I think I've ended up watching LOST at 9 pm on a Regina station, and then I have to catch Jericho at 11 pm in BC.  Would be nice if I could catch Jericho, then LOST, one after the other.

Banshee


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 16, 2007)

The TV audience is fickle and schizophrenic. Some want repeats, some don't (CBS listened to the latter).

I have no problem with repeats. That way we don't waste an episode recapping the first half of the season's run.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 16, 2007)

I've seen pretty much every episode of Jericho, and I don't plan on stopping watching it any time soon, hehehe...

I really like how Hawkins' daughter is being developed into having the same kind of personality he does. If the show goes on for a long time, she could be a really interesting character to see the development of as she gets older.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 16, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> The time slot is definitely a difficulty....I missed the first part of the season, and even have difficulties now, because it's hard to find it at a time when I get home, that I can watch it.  I think I've ended up watching LOST at 9 pm on a Regina station, and then I have to catch Jericho at 11 pm in BC.  Would be nice if I could catch Jericho, then LOST, one after the other.




I was thinking about this a little more, and I think CBS, with regards to Jericho, is kind of in a tough place, schedule-wise.

The obvious move would be to move Jericho to 9pm - but then you're competing against American Idol's results show half of your season, which isn't good at all.  So moving it to 9pm won't work.  Of course, at 8pm you're against Bones and Friday Night Lights, so that's not a great slot either.

I think the best move CBS could make (but won't) is to move Jericho to Monday at 10pm.  Yes, 10pm lowers the show's ratings, but it also allows for the show to be a little more edgy.  Also, and this is the big thing, Jericho could get viewers from Heroes - especially since nothing NBC is putting in that slot is sticking, and ABC/Fox don't have anything on then either.  A Prison Break-Heroes-Jericho line-up would work really well in CBS's favor.

The reason they won't is because they won't want to move CSI:Miami.  I'd personally move CSI:M to Wednesday to take a chunk out of Lost (not much crossover anyway), or Tuesday at 9pm to set up a two-hour block of CSI.  Neither is likely though.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 16, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this a little more, and I think CBS, with regards to Jericho, is kind of in a tough place, schedule-wise.
> 
> The obvious move would be to move Jericho to 9pm - but then you're competing against American Idol's results show half of your season, which isn't good at all.  So moving it to 9pm won't work.  Of course, at 8pm you're against Bones and Friday Night Lights, so that's not a great slot either.
> 
> ...



I don't think _Jericho_ is in a bad timeslot.

The two ABC sitcoms are waning (sorry, Senor Lopez and Mr. Belushi).

You have to be kidding about any MyNetworkTV's programming.

CW has _Top Model._ Again, you must be kidding.

The only competition is FOX's _Bones_ and NBC's _Friday Night Lights._ (I got bad reception from FOX's local TV station, and not a fan of high school football as a TV series.)


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 16, 2007)

It might be renewed, and might not.  The latest (some broad, vague spoilers about the next season, though nothing you wouldn't already know if you were watching the show):

http://www.tvweek.com/news.cms?newsId=11723


----------



## Mistwell (Mar 16, 2007)

I am curious - anyone decide they liked the show after earlier skepticism?


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 17, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I don't think _Jericho_ is in a bad timeslot.
> 
> The two ABC sitcoms are waning (sorry, Senor Lopez and Mr. Belushi).
> 
> ...




I didn't mention MyTV or WB or CW, none of which I consider credible threats to _any_ network timeslot.  I did, however, mention Bones and FNL.  This week, Jericho came in third, behind Bones and a repeat of Dateline (link ).  That's not even covering the threat American Idol will pose once they start having longer results shows.

However, just to make sure I wasn't making anything up, I did go and check ratings for the week before, and apparently FNL isn't doing very well.  That was a surprise to me - I thought Jericho and FNL were roughly even in the ratings.  As it turns out, Jericho is, on average a good 1.5 to 2 points ahead of FNL in ratings.  I'm surprised, because between the two shows, FNL has gotten by far more critical praise.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 17, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> However, just to make sure I wasn't making anything up, I did go and check ratings for the week before, and apparently FNL isn't doing very well.  That was a surprise to me - I thought Jericho and FNL were roughly even in the ratings.  As it turns out, Jericho is, on average a good 1.5 to 2 points ahead of FNL in ratings.  I'm surprised, because between the two shows, FNL has gotten by far more critical praise.



That's because the critics are not genre fans.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 17, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> That's because the critics are not genre fans.




Doesn't matter if they are or not... critical review goes a _long_ way towards determining word of mouth, which thusly determines ratings.  That's why, as a general rule, genre shows do not do as well as more mainstream stuff - _especially_ on network television.

That said, I don't want it to seem like I'm attacking Jericho.  All of the word of mouth I've heard says that Jericho has gotten a lot better than when I first watched it, and since I'm not a watcher, I'm inclined to agree with that assessment.  There's also the recent CBS push to advertise - and I don't watch TV much, and I've noticed it, so there's definitely a push.  There's also, and this is not to be discounted, CBS's image as the "old folks' network" where Jericho pulls in decent 18-35 ratings.  All of this convinces me that despite a poor timeslot, despite being "on the bubble," it will get renewed.  I wish it well... genre shows are not easy to come by.  That despite the runaway success of Lost, BSG, and this season, Heroes.

What I did say is that Jericho isn't in a good timeslot, and I stand by that.  Genre shows support each other across networks... Lost moving to 10pm weakened the timeslot.  Going against American Idol, later in the season when they're not playing Bones, which is a good two points higher... that's weak.  Losing to a repeat of Dateline... that's weak.  Like I said above, FNL isn't doing as well as either of us thought, apparently, so that's a plus.   Even so, I still think Jericho would do a lot better in a different time slot... and I'm not talking a move to Friday or Saturday here, I'm talking about moving the most watched show in the _world_ to capitalize on an overall weakness in the Monday schedule (one of the most watched nights on TV) that even NBC, which is dominating Monday nights, can't seem to get a winner in.  A strategy that would capitalize on the propensity for genre shows to support each other, across networks... and not only that, but to cash in on the audience of the most watched new show this year.

All that said, if there's a reason other than personal preference that you disagree, I would be happy to hear it... as I'm sure you know, I'm wrong as often as I am right, and television is a fickle beast.  It's all a moot point anyway, since I'm not a television executive, and neither is anyone else that posts here.  Unfortunate, that.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 17, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter if they are or not... critical review goes a _long_ way towards determining word of mouth, which thusly determines ratings.  That's why, as a general rule, genre shows do not do as well as more mainstream stuff - _especially_ on network television.



Just like in high school. *double-flips critics off*


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 19, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> I am curious - anyone decide they liked the show after earlier skepticism?



I certainly like it more than I did at the beginning - but that's because the show has improved, IMO.

It's still a shadow of the far superior Heroes, though.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 19, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> It's still a shadow of the far superior Heroes, though.



I'm just glad they're not head-to-head against _HEROES._

They could give _LOST_ a run for the money on Wednesday nights, though.


----------



## LoneWolf23 (Mar 20, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> He seems to go to great lengths to prove it this episode. He complaining about not having enough supplies to last through the winter and kicking the last to arrive to Jericho out to fend for themselves. Yet gives half of their supplies to the marines without considering or asking the other townsfolk.




And yet it's obvious that the "Doers" of Jericho still consider former Mayor Green's input to be much better then Gray's decisions.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 20, 2007)

LoneWolf23 said:
			
		

> And yet it's obvious that the "Doers" of Jericho still consider former Mayor Green's input to be much better then Gray's decisions.



Makes you wonder who are Gray's minions? I'm hoping for a "civil war" been the Green and the Gray.


----------



## Grymar (Mar 20, 2007)

I watched the first few episodes, but I tired of it quickly.  At that point the one son was the focus of the show (I assume he still is, but I don't know) and it was beyond reason how he was required to do everything.  He even had to show the TOWN MINERS where to put the explosives to collapse their own mine.  

Overall it had some potential, but I found the characters uninteresting and the plot holes too huge for me to suspend belief.

Just my opinion.  I'm glad it seems to be getting better.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 20, 2007)

Grymar said:
			
		

> I watched the first few episodes, but I tired of it quickly.  At that point the one son was the focus of the show (I assume he still is, but I don't know) and it was beyond reason how he was required to do everything.  He even had to show the TOWN MINERS where to put the explosives to collapse their own mine.
> 
> Overall it had some potential, but I found the characters uninteresting and the plot holes too huge for me to suspend belief.



Intriguing. When the good mayor Green is running the town for the first half of the first season, it was boring. Now that bad mayor Gray is running the town, it's interesting. I guess you need that kind of drama.


----------



## Kaodi (Mar 29, 2007)

They killed April?! Like, huh?


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 29, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> They killed April?! Like, huh?



This episode lost me somewhere.  She died but it felt so undramatic and forced on me.


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm good with April's death - didn't care much for her. (Though I do agree with DonTadow that it was undramatic and forced - I felt the same way... but being so filled with apathy for the character, I just shrugged and waited for more interesting stuff to happen.)

They just need to show a lot of Stanley - that guy rocks harder in every episode he's in.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 30, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> They killed April?! Like, huh?



Probably because they see no story or plot potential for her character, or that the love-triangle arc ain't going to work. Which is why they sent Eric to New Bern, to give them time to set up a different story. Hope it won't be a love-triangle between the Green brothers (Erick and Jake) and schoolteacher Heather (sent off to New Bern earlier to help design windmill turbines).

BTW, a hypothetical scenario question: is it possible to make homemade solar cells (or photovoltaic)?


----------



## David Howery (Mar 30, 2007)

while this episode was a bit blah, I rather liked the foreshadowing of the breakdown of society that is going on... the group with the windmills essentially kidnapping 10 Jericho residents to ensure they get the food they bargained for.  This could be interesting down the road... war between two surviving cities?


----------



## Banshee16 (Mar 30, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> while this episode was a bit blah, I rather liked the foreshadowing of the breakdown of society that is going on... the group with the windmills essentially kidnapping 10 Jericho residents to ensure they get the food they bargained for.  This could be interesting down the road... war between two surviving cities?




Not only that, but the mayor of Jericho planning to purchase windmills that he knew he wouldn't be able to pay for, when payment came due.

I'm wondering if they're going to breeze through the winter, or if those characters will be gone for many episodes, or if they're setting it up for the season finale, or what?

I really got into Invasion by the end last year....I really hope that Jericho doesn't finish the season with a half-told story, and then get dropped, like Invasion did.

Banshee


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 30, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Not only that, but the mayor of Jericho planning to purchase windmills that he knew he wouldn't be able to pay for, when payment came due.



Or he's trying to, which would explain the trailer for the next episode (he's removing the refugees from Jericho).


----------



## David Howery (Mar 30, 2007)

one has to wonder at just how bright the windmill makers are though... they are already having a hard time with food and then they take on 10 more mouths to feed?


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 31, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> one has to wonder at just how bright the windmill makers are though... they are already having a hard time with food and then they take on 10 more mouths to feed?



They need collateral. Holding hostages would give residents of Jericho an incentive to hold up their end of the bargain.


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 31, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> They need collateral. Holding hostages would give residents of Jericho an incentive to hold up their end of the bargain.



I'd bet those Jericho windmill makers get treated (if only slightly) with less rations than the real towns citizens.


----------



## Ranger REG (Mar 31, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I'd bet those Jericho windmill makers get treated (if only slightly) with less rations than the real towns citizens.



I dunno. How has Jericho treated their refugees? (Stay tuned next episode.)


----------



## David Howery (Apr 2, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> They need collateral. Holding hostages would give residents of Jericho an incentive to hold up their end of the bargain.



and that's another thing... if the Jericho men are actually going to help build windmills, they'll know how to do it and return to Jericho with that knowledge.  I suspect the windmill makers (dang it, what was the name of their town?) are planning something bad.... like disposing of the Jericho men to keep the technical know-how to themselves and have something to sell.  I suspect that's why Heather didn't return... they're holding her there because she knows how to build a windmill power unit.  Of course, I suppose the Jericho men might be used for something else (chop wood or something) instead of building windmills... 

...still, it's a good bet there's war in the future...


----------



## TwistedBishop (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm hoping the whole town went cannibal.  However it'd be a shame if Heather ended up as brunch.


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 2, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> and that's another thing... if the Jericho men are actually going to help build windmills, they'll know how to do it and return to Jericho with that knowledge.



Actually, Jericho had that knowledge, in the form of schoolteacher Heather. They just don't have the raw material nor a facility.



			
				David Howery said:
			
		

> I suspect the windmill makers (dang it, what was the name of their town?)



New Bern.


----------



## dravot (Apr 5, 2007)

Decent episode tonight.  I'm glad that they're making progress on Hawkins' storyline.  It definitely seems like things are sliding into anarchy.


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 5, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> and that's another thing... if the Jericho men are actually going to help build windmills, they'll know how to do it and return to Jericho with that knowledge.  I suspect the windmill makers (dang it, what was the name of their town?) are planning something bad.... like disposing of the Jericho men to keep the technical know-how to themselves and have something to sell.  I suspect that's why Heather didn't return... they're holding her there because she knows how to build a windmill power unit.  Of course, I suppose the Jericho men might be used for something else (chop wood or something) instead of building windmills...
> 
> ...still, it's a good bet there's war in the future...




The other town could also be an easy way to start getting rid of actors, if they were planning to cancel the show, but finish out the season....

Hopefully that's not the case.  Things are getting pretty tight on this show.  A lot of things going on.  Wonder how long it takes those guys to figure out that Robert is on to them.

And the constable, the bigger fellow...can't remember his name...seems like at the end of the episode, he caught onto the mention of terrorists having fake FBI badges, which was broadcast over the radio.  Then it cuts in to Robert's badge sitting on his desk.  Robert may not get a chance to deal with those buyers.

Did they ever say why Robert didn't detonate his bomb?  Did he have a crisis of conscience?  Seems to me that the fact that a bomb is sitting in Jericho is bound to become a plot point at some point.  And if the villagers ever find out about Robert's true identity, he's probably dead meat.

Banshee


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 5, 2007)

I found the episode to be pretty enjoyable, but suffered from the "all wrapped up in a neat little packet" syndrome, as Homer Simpson would say.

How can all the refugees stay if Gray "ran the numbers" so many times? Oh look - I guess we _can_ keep the refugees. How 'bout that? A little ty at running the numbers, ain't ya, Gray?


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 12, 2007)

This was a pretty good episode.  Unless he's playing Jake, it seems that Robert's actually one of the good guys.  I guess it explains why he's not running around, trying to sell that nuke.

The show seems pretty tight lately.

Banshee


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 12, 2007)

Great episode last night.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 18, 2007)

Thought I'd share a really good sign with you all.  The rumor mill has started to churn now that May is nigh upon us, and one of the things that has cropped up?  Jericho is expected to be picked up for another season!  Now, this _is_ a rumor, but it's been my experience that the rumor mill doesn't report the positive stuff unless it's likely to pan out.  After all, being negative gets more views!

http://spoilertv-jericho.blogspot.com/2007/04/cbs-renewing-jericho.html


----------



## Ranger REG (Apr 18, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> This was a pretty good episode.  Unless he's playing Jake, it seems that Robert's actually one of the good guys.  I guess it explains why he's not running around, trying to sell that nuke.
> 
> The show seems pretty tight lately.
> 
> Banshee



Hmm. I noticed the head of DHS in _Jericho_ is bald, like our current head. (No pun intended.)

Coincidence?


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like they are finally going to get a chance to use that tank.


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 19, 2007)

It may have been somewhat foolish for Jake to stick around the sabotage the factory.  If Robert gets caught now, there will be nobody to warn Jericho of the coming attack.

Banshee


----------



## David Howery (Apr 19, 2007)

I missed a few episodes of this, but caught it tonite... and it looks like the last few episodes are going to be good... as I predicted, war is a brewing... although I bet they find a way to call it off at the last minute...


----------



## DonTadow (Apr 19, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Looks like they are finally going to get a chance to use that tank.



Same thing I thought. It just seemed dumb to not try to go back to Jericho and warn them of the impending war.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess Jake was (maybe?) hoping he could blow the whole place up. (At least, that's what I was hoping he'd be able to do.) I wonder how stable all the munitions are?


----------



## dravot (Apr 19, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Same thing I thought. It just seemed dumb to not try to go back to Jericho and warn them of the impending war.




Jake seems to think short-term, not long term.

A pretty good episode, I thought.  I hope that Heather isn't dead.  I'd be really bummed out if it's true.


----------



## Kaodi (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah... otherwise, what are we to call the last several episodes? The Great Love Triangle Purge of 2007?


----------



## dravot (Apr 20, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Yeah... otherwise, what are we to call the last several episodes? The Great Love Triangle Purge of 2007?




Well, they did get rid of Roger, and now Heather, leaving Jake and um...whatshername as the last couple standing.  Hrm...


----------



## DonTadow (Apr 20, 2007)

Arnwyn said:
			
		

> I guess Jake was (maybe?) hoping he could blow the whole place up. (At least, that's what I was hoping he'd be able to do.) I wonder how stable all the munitions are?



In hindsight this is exactly what my party in my shadowrun game would try to do, and the result would be the same.


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 26, 2007)

This was a good episode.  I wasn't quite sure, the whole time, who that woman was playing....Jake?  Or Constantino?

Did anyone's broadcast include a preview for next week?

Banshee


----------



## sydbar (Apr 26, 2007)

what i saw of next weeks preview is that jericho will be hit with a mortar attack, and jake is caught in the street during the attack.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 26, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> This was a good episode.  I wasn't quite sure, the whole time, who that woman was playing....Jake?  Or Constantino?



Yeah, I agree - I really enjoyed that episode. And I too was wondering about Maggie - she seemed all over the place, and whatever her "plan" was, it seemed kind of sucky... Hawkins did everything!


----------



## David Howery (Apr 27, 2007)

you'd think the New Bern sherriff would be less hasty to go to war, since this episode proved that his people can't shoot straight, and the Jericho men can....


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 28, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> you'd think the New Bern sherriff would be less hasty to go to war, since this episode proved that his people can't shoot straight, and the Jericho men can....




Of course, the only ones who learned how straight the Jericho men could shoot are all dead 

I would suspect that New Bern's mayor, and his people figure that Jericho will be easily conquered, since they don't have a munitions factory....maybe they're equating lack of military resources with an inability to defend themselves.

And frankly, the people of New Bern certainly look more organized, and more militarily capable.

However they don't have a ninja.........Robert's a bit of an ace in the hole, it seems.

Banshee


----------



## orbitalfreak (Apr 28, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> However they don't have a ninja.........
> Banshee




Or a tank, for that matter.


----------



## Banshee16 (Apr 29, 2007)

orbitalfreak said:
			
		

> Or a tank, for that matter.



No, they don't have a tank....but do the people of Jericho really have one?  I mean, they have it, but does anyone know how to use the thing?  Just because the ex-mayor used to be a marine doesn't necessarily mean he knows how to control that tank.

Banshee


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, they managed to successfully park it in a barn... I think that's "enough control" for them to wreak some havoc with New Bern's infantry.


----------



## Henry (Apr 30, 2007)

I loved Johnston Green's prophetic words from March... _"Never know when you might need a tank."_ 

I think the writers did build up a good case to the New Bern / Jericho war that's brewing -- it doesn't feel forced, and I can see how Constantino and his crew could get the idea that Jericho was crapping all over them whenever they could (thanks to Gray's mismanagement), with the Ravenwood incident, the windmill debacle, the salt mine fiasco, the refugees tossed out of Jericho (both the phoney soldiers as well as rumors of the "refugee riot" they had that led to Roger leaving)...


----------



## Ranger REG (May 1, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> you'd think the New Bern sherriff would be less hasty to go to war, since this episode proved that his people can't shoot straight, and the Jericho men can....



I dunno. They pretty much did shot up Hawkins and Maggie, though they're not dead.

Besides, do you need to aim at small targets like a human with mortar rounds?

So far, the rumor mills say Heather will show up near the end of the season. Whether she's Jericho's friend or foe (New Bern was her childhood hometown), that remains to be seen.


----------



## mmu1 (May 1, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I dunno. They pretty much did shot up Hawkins and Maggie, though they're not dead.
> 
> Besides, do you need to aim at small targets like a human with mortar rounds?
> 
> So far, the rumor mills say Heather will show up near the end of the season. Whether she's Jericho's friend or foe (New Bern was her childhood hometown), that remains to be seen.




Realistically speaking, using a mortar competently requires a lot more skill than using a gun. There's nothing intuitive about using what's essentially a portable artillery piece, and without a forward observer to correct your fire, you're just guessing.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 1, 2007)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Realistically speaking, using a mortar competently requires a lot more skill than using a gun. There's nothing intuitive about using what's essentially a portable artillery piece, and without a forward observer to correct your fire, you're just guessing.



Skills that a weekend warrior might have when he's not on law enforcement duty?


----------



## mmu1 (May 1, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Skills that a weekend warrior might have when he's not on law enforcement duty?




As far as I know, most soldiers / National Guardsmen get very little training with weapons outside of their specialty, so I don't think it would make a meaningful difference.

Then again, it _is_ a TV show, so people will magically have whatever skills are needed.


----------



## Kaladhan (May 1, 2007)

Beside the fact that it lacks zombies, I find Jericho very entertaining. There's a few characters starting to get on my nerves, especially Jake's mother and the young couple who owns the grocery store and the salt mine.

Let the war begin! This show need more action!


----------



## Arnwyn (May 1, 2007)

Kaladhan said:
			
		

> There's a few characters starting to get on my nerves, especially Jake's mother and the young couple who owns the grocery store and the salt mine.



I agree - I sure hope those two kids get wiped out. Fast.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 2, 2007)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> As far as I know, most soldiers / National Guardsmen get very little training with weapons outside of their specialty, so I don't think it would make a meaningful difference.
> 
> Then again, it _is_ a TV show, so people will magically have whatever skills are needed.



And what are the specialties offered to Guardsmen for them to choose or be chosen for them?

Was the factory built to manufacture ammunition long before the bomb? Was it retrofitted after? If so, what kind of person would have knowledge to make ammunition to supervise the workers there?


----------



## David Howery (May 3, 2007)

Kaladhan said:
			
		

> Beside the fact that it lacks zombies, I find Jericho very entertaining. There's a few characters starting to get on my nerves, especially Jake's mother and the young couple who owns the grocery store and the salt mine.
> 
> Let the war begin! This show need more action!



well, you got your wish... this episode had plenty.  Is it just me, or has the writing really improved over the last few weeks....


----------



## Banshee16 (May 3, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> well, you got your wish... this episode had plenty.  Is it just me, or has the writing really improved over the last few weeks....




I think so..

I haven't seen the entire season, only catching on slightly before that long break.  But the last few weeks?  Is it ever getting tense!  Kind of depressing to see them handing out weapons to ordinary civilians...I guess the point being that none of them can afford to be innocents any longer.

Did Stanley have military experience, like with Jake or something?  Something said several episodes ago led me to think that he might.

And ex-Mayor Green.....I'm wondering why he hasn't brought up the idea of using the tank, yet?

At the very least, without firing the main gun, it could at least scare the crap out of New Bern's army..

I wonder what's going on with the rest of the world in all this?  You'd think that other nearby nations like Canada or Mexico, who are at least on the same continent, would be able to assist in some way.  At this point in the show, months have gone by since the bombs, so you'd think there'd be more assistance or something by this point.....even if it's simply the broadcast of live news/information feeds from foreign satellites to anyone capable of still receiving them?

Banshee


----------



## lrsach01 (May 3, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> And ex-Mayor Green.....I'm wondering why he hasn't brought up the idea of using the tank, yet?




I bet we'll see it next week....with *Deus ex Machina* emblazened across its side. 

I was a bit curious about the preview for the season finale. It showed a clip from an earlier episode where the school teacher (can't remember her name) was at the swap meet. She looks up at the flag which has far fewr thatn 50 stars and they are arranged in a hexagon. Why show her in that clip? Were they teasing her return or reminding us of the weird flag?


----------



## Arnwyn (May 3, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> I haven't seen the entire season, only catching on slightly before that long break.  But the last few weeks?  Is it ever getting tense!  Kind of depressing to see them handing out weapons to ordinary civilians...I guess the point being that none of them can afford to be innocents any longer.



Yeah, that's what I think. I believe that they've been hinting that Jericho is outgunned (including population-wise) by New Bern.

I, too, think the writing and story-telling has improved by leaps and bounds over the beginning; and seems to continually improve after every episode.



> Did Stanley have military experience, like with Jake or something?  Something said several episodes ago led me to think that he might.



No idea - though if he did, he might have been more careful with his rangers when first attacking the mortar position (based on what Jake and his dad were yelling in the background before Gray gave the order to move in).

But in any case, Stanley gets better and better in each episode - even though he wasn't shown all that much just this past episode, the scenes they did show him in made him look really _cool_. I don't know why...


----------



## David Howery (May 3, 2007)

lrsach01 said:
			
		

> I bet we'll see it next week....with *Deus ex Machina* emblazened across its side.



well, not a real DeM, we all know about it and where it came from...

...biggest question is, is there any fuel for it?


----------



## Pyrex (May 3, 2007)

Depends on what kind of tank it was.

IIRC, at least some of our tanks use a turbine engine (i.e., jet engine) for power and essentially run on kerosene.

The others (again, IIRC, I'm not exactly an expert in military hardware) run on diesel.


----------



## Shalimar (May 3, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Depends on what kind of tank it was.
> 
> IIRC, at least some of our tanks use a turbine engine (i.e., jet engine) for power and essentially run on kerosene.
> 
> The others (again, IIRC, I'm not exactly an expert in military hardware) run on diesel.




Which are both used in farming towns like Jericho.  Then again tanks aren't mileage friendly I am guessing.


----------



## Pyrex (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, that's kind of what I was getting at.  They may not be able to drive the tank long (or very far), but they should be able to fuel it.

Especially given that I think I heard the mayor mumble something about brewing bio-diesel, which should allow for the production of kerosene as well.


----------



## JEL (May 3, 2007)

I need to get caught up.  What was the most recent episode number?


----------



## Pyrex (May 3, 2007)

1x21 - Coalition of the Willing


----------



## David Howery (May 4, 2007)

Pyrex said:
			
		

> Depends on what kind of tank it was.
> 
> IIRC, at least some of our tanks use a turbine engine (i.e., jet engine) for power and essentially run on kerosene.
> 
> The others (again, IIRC, I'm not exactly an expert in military hardware) run on diesel.



I think this one uses diesel... IIRC, part of the scam those people tried to pull was to get a big bunch of diesel to get the tank away from Jericho....  would that make it an older M-60, or does the M-1 use diesel also?


----------



## Pyrex (May 4, 2007)

Google to the rescue!

The M1 uses a turbine engine and can run on Gas, Diesel or Jet Fuel.  It also gets less than 1 MPG.


----------



## DonTadow (May 4, 2007)

I didn't think they'd be using it in the war, aren't tanks pretty difficult to use without training.


----------



## Rackhir (May 4, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I didn't think they'd be using it in the war, aren't tanks pretty difficult to use without training.




Well I know that during WWII, one of the hidden advantages of the US military was that driving a Sherman tank was fairly similar to driving a farm tractor. Which were in use in a lot of farms in the US, but not most places in Europe or Russia.

Of course an Abrahms is a much more electronic beastie, but that can also make it easier to use.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 10, 2007)

Well looks like they know how to use a tank. And look it was the farm boy who was driving. Guess it is comparable to driving a tractor.


----------



## Kaodi (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how long we are going to have to wait for next season to begin?


----------



## David Howery (May 10, 2007)

wow... what a neat twist... they spend half the season focusing on the two combatants of NB and Jericho, and then toss in someone bigger and badder than both.  What's with that funky US flag though?


----------



## dravot (May 10, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how long we are going to have to wait for next season to begin?




September, usually.

Great episode, great end of the season.  I'm rilly sorry to see Johnston die though.  I loved Gerald McRaney in that role.    

I've been complaining all along about lack of access to the outside world...looks like that's about to change.  Wow.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 10, 2007)

Was it just me or was that the US army they opened fire on?


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Was it just me or was that the US army they opened fire on?




They didn't show who they were firing on, but I'd assume it was New Bern since the New Bern force was so much closer and already moving towards them before the Military started moving and the military was a state away.  It was just the Helicopters that got there that fast.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 10, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> September, usually.
> 
> Great episode, great end of the season.  I'm rilly sorry to see Johnston die though.  I loved Gerald McRaney in that role.
> 
> I've been complaining all along about lack of access to the outside world...looks like that's about to change.  Wow.




I was a pretty vocal critic of this show in the beginning, but I went and watched last week and this week's shows, and it was vastly improved over the beginning of the season.

As for next season, next week we'll be finding out if there is a next season.  I looked for which day specifically, but couldn't find one.


----------



## Arnwyn (May 10, 2007)

Wow, what a great episode. I, too, was fairly cold at the beginning of this series - but I did maintain that it really improved once it returned in February (?) after the holiday break.

Nice to see the tank in action (even though that Jonah dude took most of the ammunition from their mortar raid). Good ol' Stanley doing the driving! (And that wiener cop was pretty funny.)

Very painful to see Johnston die (and kind of a lame death, too). Unfortunate.

I was very happy to see more of the outside world (since I mentioned in previous posts about Jericho that that's what I liked). Cool flag.

Here's hoping it gets renewed.


----------



## Banshee16 (May 11, 2007)

Not sure if this link's been posted yet...

http://www.syfyportal.com/news423527.html

Banshee


----------



## Ranger REG (May 16, 2007)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Not sure if this link's been posted yet...
> 
> http://www.syfyportal.com/news423527.html



*crosses finger*

I can't remember a time when CBS had a genre series that last longer than 2 seasons.


----------



## DonTadow (May 16, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> *crosses finger*
> 
> I can't remember a time when CBS had a genre series that last longer than 2 seasons.



http://apnews1.iwon.com//article/20070516/D8P5HGSO0.html


sigh... oh well. I really hate this next fall schedule. No lost, no jericho.  No wonder people are turning away from broadcast television, you can't get into anything, no time. If 30 million people don't watch it the first week, its a dud.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 16, 2007)

It is done...-sigh-


----------



## Henry (May 16, 2007)

$*&^ it. That was a damn fine show. I watched it every week, even in preference to Bones, my previous interest.

Maybe in the DVD collection we'll find out what was supposed to happen...


----------



## TwistedBishop (May 16, 2007)

Well CBS, thanks for giving me a reason to ignore you.  Like the rest of America has been doing.


----------



## lrsach01 (May 16, 2007)

yup...looks like I'll have little to watch next fall. I just don't  understand CBS's thinking. The show was doing well until they put it up against American Idol. So they cancel Jericho? Why not move it? Mondays at 8  would be good....it would have served as a lead in to Heroes. Yes, I know Heroes is on a different network, but its a genre show. I doubt that the same crowd continues over from Deal or No Deal.


----------



## Kaodi (May 16, 2007)

Bastards. 

I tell you, I feel really sorry for the guy who plays Eric Green. This is the second show he has been on playing a troubled older brother that I have seen cancelled before reaching a second season, the first one being Odyssey Five.

I wonder if Space or Sci-Fi could be persuaded to pick it up.

Did I mention the word, " Bastards " ?


----------



## Rackhir (May 16, 2007)

Kaodi said:
			
		

> Bastards.
> 
> I tell you, I feel really sorry for the guy who plays Eric Green. This is the second show he has been on playing a troubled older brother that I have seen cancelled before reaching a second season, the first one being Odyssey Five.
> 
> ...




Space? What channel is that and why would it pick up a show about a town on earth? SciFi would be nice, but I doubt they have the budget for a former network show.

At least Jericho got cancelled for a reason (low ratings). Dead Like Me and Odessey 5 got cancelled because they were projects of the former programing chief at Showtime and the new one wasn't interested in former projects being successful.


----------



## Arnwyn (May 16, 2007)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Space? What channel is that and why would it pick up a show about a town on earth?



It's just the name of the Canadian sci-fi channel.


----------



## Jamdin (May 16, 2007)

I'm going to miss _Jericho_ 

Save Jericho On CBC Petition


----------



## Ranger REG (May 17, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> http://apnews1.iwon.com//article/20070516/D8P5HGSO0.html
> 
> 
> sigh... oh well. I really hate this next fall schedule. No lost...



No _Lost_? I thought they have an agreement to run the series until 2010. May not start airing in the Fall, but in the Winter like _24._

Still can't understand _Jericho's_ cancellation. You want to beat _American Idol,_ put _Amazing Race_ and _Survivor_ on the same timeslot. I'm hating Les Moonves and David Letterman more and more.

Besides, I don't watch _American Idol._ I have to be practically brain-dead to enjoy that show.


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 17, 2007)

Are we sure it's not coming back in January or February?


----------



## dravot (May 17, 2007)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Are we sure it's not coming back in January or February?




Did you read the article?



> CBS canceled the nuclear apocalypse drama, "Jericho," on Wednesday, another sign that television networks are shying away from serial dramas after overloading on them last season.
> 
> The network unveiled a fall schedule with five new shows, three of them dramas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Taelorn76 (May 17, 2007)

dravot said:
			
		

> Did you read the article?



 I did but I had refused to believe it until I read the upfronts report. Heck I still refuse to believe it.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 17, 2007)

> "Jericho" started out strong last fall for CBS. However, like "Lost" on ABC and "Heroes" on NBC, many viewers abandoned the show after it went on a long midseason hiatus.
> 
> "We lost a lot of steam," said Kelly Kahl, CBS' chief scheduling executive. "I know we had loyal viewers ... but the show sort of lost its engine and wasn't performing."



Yet ABC is still sticking with _Lost_ until 2010 and NBC is giving _Heroes_ another season ... but CBS can't renew _Jericho_?!?!!!

CBS and Les Moonves, you're a bunch of *expletive* flakes!   

I hope other network will pick up _Jericho_ (except CW until I get a digital set-top tuner, and FOX since I got  a bad reception from the local station here).


----------



## Brown Jenkin (May 17, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I hope other network will pick up _Jericho_ (except CW until I get a digital set-top tuner, and FOX since I got  a bad reception from the local station here).




It really shouldn't be Fox for many reasons, least of which is reception quality. If Fox picked it up they would air 9 episodes on Friday evenings and out of order then cancel it complaining that no one was watching it after they went to all the trouble of saving it.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 17, 2007)

Brown Jenkin said:
			
		

> It really shouldn't be Fox for many reasons,...



Yeah, I know what the many reasons are: _Space: Above and Beyond, Dru Calling, Firefly, Dark Angel, Brimstone,_ etc.


----------



## DonTadow (May 17, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know what the many reasons are: _Space: Above and Beyond, Dru Calling, Firefly, Dark Angel, Brimstone,_ etc.



Lost isn't coming back until January, which sucks because a lot of the advertising for these next episodes make it sound like its only going to be gone the summer.  

I'd like to see Jericho land safely on a cable network.  Shows tend to last longer there and it doesnt look like Jericho has a lot of set pieces.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 17, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Lost isn't coming back until January, which sucks because a lot of the advertising for these next episodes make it sound like its only going to be gone the summer.



Meh. _24_ have used that same "no repeat" format. ABC's _Alias_ too.



			
				DonTadow said:
			
		

> *I'd like to see Jericho land safely on a cable network.*  Shows tend to last longer there and it doesnt look like Jericho has a lot of set pieces.



Hey, that's your problem. No one forces you to get cable and now you want to get your money's worth out of the subscription.


----------



## Ranger REG (May 26, 2007)

*Fans' Reply to JERICHO Cancellation: "Nuts!"*

Source: http://www.mania.com/54833.html


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 6, 2007)

Jericho might return. I think they are also looking at offers from other networks as well.


----------



## Kaodi (Jun 7, 2007)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Jericho might return. I think they are also looking at offers from other networks as well.




Since you posted that, it looks like the article has been updated from " Jericho might return. " to " Jericho WILL return. " WOOT!

Personally, I think it was all just a ploy to make us think the end had come.


----------



## Banshee16 (Jun 7, 2007)

Woohoo!

Of course, are we ever going to see the Season One Finale?  Unless I missed something due to the NHL playoffs, I saw the episode where Mayor Green died, which ended with Jake and co. getting ready to repel another attack.

And then they just started playing reruns....and the season finale was never broadcast (that I'm aware of) because it was then announced that the show was cancelled.  Unless Mayor Green's death *was* the season finale.

Banshee


----------



## Steve Jung (Jun 7, 2007)

That was the season finale. A real cliffhanger.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 7, 2007)

I"m glad to see it back.  I really hope that the audience stays behind. 9 million people wathcing every week still sounds like a lot of people.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 7, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> I"m glad to see it back.  I really hope that the audience stays behind. 9 million people wathcing every week still sounds like a lot of people.



I just hope it won't go up against NBC's _The Bionic Woman._ Sounds like I will be torn between the two shows, since I always videotape my preferred programs.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 8, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I just hope it won't go up against NBC's _The Bionic Woman._ Sounds like I will be torn between the two shows, since I always videotape my preferred programs.




Well if you really want to support it and have some disposable income, you might want to pick up a Tivo. The conventional (non-high def) models are pretty inexpensive and there are dual tuner models available that will let you record two channels at once (though not if you use a cable box and don't have two cable boxes).

Apparently they may be factoring Tivo recordage into it's ratings equation. So this could also help keep Jericho alive once it does return.

Tivo does charge a monthly fee though.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 8, 2007)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Well if you really want to support it and have some disposable income,



No disposable income. Rather get a hard drive DVD recorder that I can manually program much like I do with my current VCR (date and time).

I also need 8-hour DVDs.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 8, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> No disposable income. Rather get a hard drive DVD recorder that I can manually program much like I do with my current VCR (date and time).
> 
> I also need 8-hour DVDs.




You can record by date and time with a Tivo if you wish to. I'm not sure I see the advantage to that though. There was a pioneer model that was a combined Tivo and DVD burner, it doesn't support dual layer writable DVDs, but it does offer a limited form of the Tivo service that is free. If you're interested. I actually have one that I am going to be getting rid of since I've upgraded to a Tivo Series 3.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 9, 2007)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> You can record by date and time with a Tivo if you wish to. I'm not sure I see the advantage to that though.



I'm old-fashioned. And I do not like to subscribe when I can do the programming myself. Also, I'm not lazy.


----------



## Rackhir (Jun 9, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I'm old-fashioned. And I do not like to subscribe when I can do the programming myself. Also, I'm not lazy.




Well I'll let you get back to writting with your goose quill and riding your horse to work then.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 10, 2007)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Well I'll let you get back to writting with your goose quill and riding your horse to work then.



At least I'm not contributing to global warming.


----------



## DonTadow (Jun 10, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I'm old-fashioned. And I do not like to subscribe when I can do the programming myself. Also, I'm not lazy.



Bah, just make sure that those Burning Sky pdfs get out on time as usual. Use whatever midevil device you need to accomplish that goal. 

Tivo is great, but if you're not a techhead you might wnat to stick to something like DVR. I use tivo because of their networking capabilities. I send media all through my house, watch it when i want and even on business trips through my computer.  The only thing i can't do is tape anything off of a pay movie channel. Which sucks because that has blocked me from taping some fine anime that has come on at 4 in the morning.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 11, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Bah, just make sure that those Burning Sky pdfs get out on time as usual.



Not really responsible for _Burning Sky_ (nor do I have a plastic to order such e-book PDF online).  :\


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 11, 2007)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> Tivo is great, but if you're not a techhead you might wnat to stick to something like DVR.



What do you mean I'm not a techhead? Not many techheads younger than me can't make VCRs to stop blinking "12:00."  

In fact, you take away the unit's remote control and they're helpless. Most consumer electronics makers knows the way to make money is replacement controls with a pricetag of $50 and up.


----------



## Jhamin (Jun 11, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> No disposable income. Rather get a hard drive DVD recorder that I can manually program much like I do with my current VCR (date and time).
> 
> I also need 8-hour DVDs.




If you have a PC with a TV tuner card, you can always go with the free MythTV http://www.mythtv.org/

Although I paid the one time licence fee for SageTv, which is more my cup of tea
http://sagetv.com/

Either one lets you record Cable or broadcast TV to your hard drive.  No montly fees, lots of control, and way fewer issues with DRM than Tivo.  And you can burn the recordings to DVD.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 12, 2007)

Jhamin said:
			
		

> If you have a PC with a TV tuner card...



My PC is 7 years old. And though I'm more tempted to buy a hot-selling dual-core PC, I am barely scraping fund for a single-core PC.


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a reminder. Jericho Season 1 has gotten released on DVD. If you really do like this show and really want to see more of it, then it's time to put your money where your mouth is and pick this up.

http://www.amazon.com/Jericho-First...0-7768742?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1191530546&sr=1-1


----------



## Mistwell (Oct 4, 2007)

True, but really watching the 8 new episodes that will come out in either November or January will do more for the show than buying the DVDs.


----------



## Rackhir (Oct 5, 2007)

Mistwell said:
			
		

> True, but really watching the 8 new episodes that will come out in either November or January will do more for the show than buying the DVDs.




Sure if you're one of the few thousand people in the country who are nielsen families. Otherwise it doesn't really matter what you're watching. Personally, I've never even known anyone who's said they've known a nielsen family.

If you have a TiVo that might count. Since they've announced that they are going to be "taking into account" tivos. What ever that means. 

DVD sales on the other hand are a easily quantifiable and very clear number, not to mention a direct revenue stream. Anyone who is going to shell out $40 for season one is clearly going to be watching season 2 and all they have to do to figure that out is to total the sales figures and divide by $40.


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Oct 5, 2007)

I was looking at the DVDs and Amazon and saw this:

Some music has been changed for this home entertainment version.
Some episodes may be edited from their original network versions.

Anyone know what changes have been made?


----------



## dravot (Oct 5, 2007)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Sure if you're one of the few thousand people in the country who are nielsen families. Otherwise it doesn't really matter what you're watching. Personally, I've never even known anyone who's said they've known a nielsen family.
> 
> If you have a TiVo that might count. Since they've announced that they are going to be "taking into account" tivos. What ever that means.




Right now, they only look at people watching the show when it's been broadcast.  Anyone who timeshifts isn't counted in the ratings.  While it's not hard to do - TIVO saves all kinds of anonymized data about your viewing habits (the most watched and re-watched 5 seconds of TiVo ever is the Janet Jackson/Superbowl incident), how soon do you need to watch the show to have it count?  I'm sure that there are other logistical oddities to iron out, and new rules would need to be created for the inclusion of DVR/TiVo data.


----------



## dravot (Jan 25, 2008)

<thread resurrection>
Season 2 of Jericho starts in February.

I got a sneak peak at the first 3 episodes of the season, and they're awesome.  I hope the rest of the limited season keeps up with what I've seen so far.

</thread resurrection>


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 25, 2008)

February can't come too soon for me.


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Jan 25, 2008)

Definatly looking forward to this. Great show.


----------



## Shade (Jan 25, 2008)

I can't wait.   Between Lost and Jericho, I'd say the strike isn't hurting me much yet.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jan 25, 2008)

Shade said:
			
		

> I can't wait.   Between Lost and Jericho, I'd say the strike isn't hurting me much yet.



Unless CBS betray us and put in another new installment of _Kid Nation._


----------



## Banshee16 (Jan 25, 2008)

dravot said:
			
		

> <thread resurrection>
> Season 2 of Jericho starts in February.
> 
> I got a sneak peak at the first 3 episodes of the season, and they're awesome.  I hope the rest of the limited season keeps up with what I've seen so far.
> ...




Hopefully they advertise it enough.  I know it's coming up, but I'm still not sure which date or station (in Canada).

Banshee


----------



## dravot (Jan 26, 2008)

Banshee16 said:
			
		

> Hopefully they advertise it enough.  I know it's coming up, but I'm still not sure which date or station (in Canada).
> 
> Banshee




Oh yee of little faith.

Channel Canada



			
				TheGoogleMaster(aka Dravot) said:
			
		

> Jericho is the cult hit fan favourite that returns for a second season following American Idol on Tuesday, Feb. 12 at 10 p.m. ET on CTV. The gripping, intense drama about post-apocalyptic small-town America will also air Monday nights on SPACE beginning Feb. 18. Season 2 picks up where the nuclear war left off, with the once-peaceful town of Jericho still struggling in the aftermath of the explosion that changed everything.


----------

